# TDA8920 / TDA8922JD  diagrama



## juan1606 (May 31, 2012)

buenas tardes hermanos latino  necesito sabre esta ic tda8920 /tda8922 es el mismo creo solo que tengo un equipo que lo usa pero ya lo reemplace y no logro que suene y tengo IN y sus voltaje de entrada vssa y vssp d 22v +/-  
 si alguno tiene un plano donde sea usada este componete no importa la marca  

```

```


----------



## CCB (Jun 1, 2012)

entrando a estos dos sitios, son los mas completos 
http://alldatasheet.com/  o    
http://soiseek.com/    ....... 
en esos sitios buscas los integrados por las momenclaturas y comparas sus diagramas, esquemas entre cada integrado encontrado diferencias y similitudes en cuanto a para que sirve cada uno, sus rangos de operacion y sus conecciones externas. 
Pero asi nomas por encima parecen encuadrar en la misma familia, tal ves alla un componente externo quemado o desvalorizado o que el IC sea falso



Aunq buscando en www.alldatasheet.com/ veo que el 8920 entrega 50por canal y el 8922 entrega 25por canal, y buscale que hay encuentra lo que nesecita, por que como dice el señor (fogonazo) se la puede guiar para hacer algo mas no se le puede hacer, suerte y saludos


----------



## juan1606 (Jun 1, 2012)

muchas gracias hermano le echare un ojo


----------

